# BiG TROUT CATCH AND RELEASE



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing is heating up and big ones are in the mix. We have a couple of boats with some open dates if anyone is interested.

Fishing Tackle Unlimited is also your one stop shop for Mirrolures, Seaguar Leader Line, Mustad Hooks, and Concept 13 Reels.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet !!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Daaaaamn it boy!


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*Released*

Released


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

Wow, Nice fish.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

Yessir!

Step right up and get ya the fish of a lifetime with those Caney Creek Boys.

Many PBs have been brought in under the guidance of Capt Trey in East Matty.........................:fishy:


----------

